# Celeste + shooting stars (closed)



## chriss (May 14, 2020)

Everyone who posted has been messaged.
I'll be open for another hour. If I did not dm you then just message me.

*No entry fee.
Free DIYs outside the airport.
Please don't trample or pick flowers.
Raymond is crafting an Ironwood Clock*


----------



## xara (May 14, 2020)

i’d like to come, please!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 14, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to come if possible


----------



## Silh (May 14, 2020)

id love to come! ^^


----------



## PugLovex (May 14, 2020)

hi, i’ll come!


----------



## lackless (May 14, 2020)

I’d love to come by if possible!


----------



## Gazer297 (May 14, 2020)

Id like to come please


----------



## fanism (May 14, 2020)

May I come over?  thanks


----------



## Big Ez (May 14, 2020)

I would love to come !


----------



## grah (May 14, 2020)

May I please come wish?


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 14, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## azurill (May 14, 2020)

Hello , may I come wish please and thank you.


----------



## MatchBB (May 14, 2020)

I love to come and thank you!


----------



## Restin (May 14, 2020)

Can I join the queue please? Thanks!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 14, 2020)

I would like to come. Thanks for hosting!


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## FlashLaSmoke (May 14, 2020)

chriss said:


> *No entry fee.
> Free DIYs outside the airport.
> Please don't trample or pick flowers.
> Raymond is crafting an Ironwood Clock*
> ...


Are you still open? If so may I visit??


----------



## rachelemily (May 14, 2020)

Hi can I join the queue?


----------



## atlantisblue9 (May 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by if your still open.


----------



## wilky (May 14, 2020)

I'd love to stop by


----------



## Hyllin (May 14, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## SimplyLuna (May 14, 2020)

I would love to stop by, if you are still open.


----------



## chriss (May 14, 2020)

MatchBB said:


> I love to come and thank you!


This is where I'm at in the line. Will get to you guys asap!


----------



## marumaru (May 14, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to come by!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 14, 2020)

I’d love to come <33


----------

